
Stream Animal Crossing to Your Oculus - Sean-Der
https://mzyy94.com/blog/2020/05/11/play-nintendo-switch-on-smartphone/
======
Sean-Der
I just stumbled upon this repo and it is blowing my mind. I bet there are a
lot of other really cool things that you can do with this tech :)

Nice little video on Twitter here[0] to see it action.

[0]
[https://twitter.com/_pion/status/1273910045244133376](https://twitter.com/_pion/status/1273910045244133376)

